# Complete reset after power outage



## jodaro (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi,

We have a THR22-100. This morning our power went out and didn't come back on before we all left for work/school. When I got home this evening, my son said that the Tivo wasn't working. I sat down to find that it was asking me to go through the Guided Setup. Seemed a little strange since its been powered off intentionally and unintentionally before and never required the Guided Setup before, but I started to go through it again regardless. When I got to the satellite setup, I honestly wasn't sure which option to choose. I called DirecTV technical support and after a trying a few of the satellite options and not getting much help, I finally went with a configuration that the box told me wasn't quite right. Fortunately, it appears that my channels are coming in correctly. Unfortunately, and much to my dismay, not only had all of my settings been cleared, but all of my shows and scheduling as well. The tech support guy was totally unhelpful and just said "this is just one of those things, it probably won't happen again"

Anyway, not sure what can be done, but FYI, if you lose power, you might also lose all of your setup and shows.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Three words .... Uninterruptable Power Supply.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

There's a little battery on the motherboard that saves the configuration. Yours is bad or at least weak, and you will lose everything at every power failure of like duration as just experienced. You need a new battery or a new receiver.

It frustrates me when tech support doesn't share information.


----------

